# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  90FUN Smart Sports Shoes, athletic footwear, Shanghai Runmi Technology Co Ltd, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user69803481

"90FUN Smart Sport Shoes" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

90FUN Smart Sport Shoes
August 9, 2017

----------

